# NE CT road training rides?



## daninline (Apr 21, 2006)

So I have been in Thompson CT for 5 years now and I have not seen any road training rides around.

The roads are great and low traffic it's great riding.
I would be willing to start a ride out here 30 to 40 miles lots of fun:grin: 

Dan


----------



## Marc (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey Dan, I only have sporradic riding partners during the week.  I'm always home at 4:00, so if you're ever looking for a riding partner, let me know.  I'm in East Woodstock, on Hibbard Rd, so I'm pretty close to Thompson.

And 30 - 40 miles is about good for an after work ride for me.  I do know of one other dude that rides for bike alley from Thompson, cause I saw him out riding in Woodstock not too long ago.


----------

